# General > AquaTalk >  Your favourite local fish shop and why?

## Shrimpong

Mine is at Clementi 328 because they have a wife range of plants!

----------


## Shadow

> a wife range of plants!


 :Laughing: .. I know its a typo

----------


## sheng

"wife"?
I think you mean "wide"  :Smile: 
No doubt, C328 is a great LFS  :Smile:

----------


## eviltrain

for me, C382 / NA / Colourful.

----------


## felix_fx2

> Mine is at Clementi 328 because they have a wife range of plants!


For me its NA due party to convenience.
But C328 has a huge range of stuff.

P.S: i know you love your wife.  :Laughing:

----------


## elmo

For me its C328 and Y618.Both carries qiute a comprehensive range of products and price wise is reasonable if not relatively cheaper.

I use the word comprehensive cos scare later typo again... :Laughing: Just kidding.

----------


## Shrimpong

'HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA the wife is quite hardworking though. Never seen her stop working before whenever I was there.

Their prices are lower than elsewhere....

----------


## Shrimpong

> .. I know its a typo



Why you like to use a retro pic? This pic looks like a taiwanese single.

----------


## magpie

Definitely is seaview if you are looking for exotic plants, Colourful also not bad.

----------


## PKB

Seaview - For Equipment
C328 - For Plants
Colourful - For TWFR (Shrimps)

----------


## Shrimpong

Agree that Seaview's prices cannot be matched elsewhere. they give a further 10% - 15% discount on top of the low prices on the shelves.

The problem i had with seaview though is that their plants don't go fast enough and they also don't bother to take the plants out of the plastic so a lot of them are dried....or half dead.....but the prices are good.

----------


## Shadow

> Why you like to use a retro pic? This pic looks like a taiwanese single.


if was very on few years ago at MAC  :Laughing: , I guess lazy to change  :Razz:

----------


## barmby

Bishan Aquarium. My house is only upstairs  :Smile:

----------


## blim

Seaview. Within walking distance.

----------


## Fortessimo

AquaBio at Bedok North. The uncle and his wife are very friendly and his accessories are normally cheaper den other LFS.

----------


## Shrimpong

> AquaBio at Bedok North. The uncle and his wife are very friendly and his accessories are normally cheaper den other LFS.


What blk is it? They have CRS?

----------


## Dean

Here's the link of LFS in Bedok. http://www.tetrafishasia.com/bedok.html I'm not sure whether they are still running their business or close down.

----------


## Neutral81

Seaview for their equipments and maintaneous products (cheapest so far i can find)
Colourful for their shrimps and plants. (Shrimps are the cheapest so far but plants a bit ex)

Anybody can recommend a cheap and good LFS in the East that sell good grade CRS? I live in the pasir ris, quite inconvential to go down to Thomson or C328 for CRS. Understand that Pasir ris farmway there got some supplier selling CRS but just normal grade only.

----------


## Stitch

Agree that Seaview has a wide selection of plants. But cannot tell if all the plants that they sell are aquatic plants. I just went this morning, saw packets of green fittonia packed in plastic bags filled with water hanging on the racks.

Is fittonia an aquatic plant? I dont think so right?

The previous time I also bought a lucky bamboo (dracaenas) only to realise here that it is not an aquatic plant. zzz. Waste of $$.




> Definitely is seaview if you are looking for exotic plants, Colourful also not bad.

----------


## Aquanoob

I have to agree that Seaview is my favourite LFS now after having been to quite many LFS and comparing the fishes, accessories, plants standard.
It is about 25-30 mins public transport travelling time for me, and it is the supermarket concept that I enjoy my visit to there. They don't have that many exotic fishes if that is what you want, but still enough variety to satisfy most of us. Their prices are reasonable, and still give a last-minute surprise discount of 10-15% when you are paying.  :Roll Eyes: 

I went there again yesterday and sure enough, met some fellow forumer there, like Ben55 (although he don't recognise me) and some others that I saw the faces at the Iwagumi and Photography workshop. Bought some fishes and accessories and went home a satisfied man.  :Smile:

----------


## eviltrain

> Here's the link of LFS in Bedok. http://www.tetrafishasia.com/bedok.html I'm not sure whether they are still running their business or close down.


they are still open, i got my clear pipes and joints from them for my overflow pipe system. 2-3 weeks back. No shrimps sighted there.(glass shrimps for feeders only)

----------


## barmby

OMG. You guys don't have to answer to CO huh? "Saturday - fish day". And "Sunday - fish day" ???  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Shadow

My CO always OK but have to answer my in law  :Exasperated:

----------


## Thirteen

Red Star- yishun (for excellent customer service)

----------


## Stitch

Where is Red Star in Yishun??




> Red Star- yishun (for excellent customer service)

----------


## logo

> Red Star- yishun (for excellent customer service)



aquastar u mean??

----------


## Thirteen

LOL!! Ops...big big typo...is aqua star. Get my hamster stuffs there too. 

abit off thread..but

Stitch: Fittonia not a water plant..I saw Nature Aquarium, outside their front door there's a waterfall feature with emerse fittonia. I dont think they are able to "trained" into growing underwater, but if any bros had manage to grow it underwater, please enlighten.

----------


## whale66

C328 'cause it is nearby and I've really learnt a lot about fish keeping through browsing at the store.....  :Smile:

----------


## reversebungee

erm... can someone points to me where this seaview is? did a search and found nothing.  :Smile:

----------


## Royston

C328 for food, fish, fert, substrate, steam & background plants
NA for mass purchase of common foreground plants & moss
Colourful for rare plants(foreground) & shrimps
Bioplast for rare moss & CO2 topup.

----------


## Stitch

And also where is NA?

----------


## vernonlcm

How much is the top up for co2 in Bioplast?



> C328 for food, fish, fert, substrate, steam & background plants
> NA for mass purchase of common foreground plants & moss
> Colourful for rare plants(foreground) & shrimps
> Bioplast for rare moss & CO2 topup.

----------


## Neutral81

Just for your information,

Seaview is located at Jalan Kayu. (Seletar West Farmway 1)
NA is Nature Aquarium located just oppo Thomson Medical Center.

----------


## red_parrot

C328 is good, for their wide range of fishes especially pleco.
Price wise also reasonable. :Smile:

----------


## troyz

C328 is a one stop shop for good prices like Equipments(lots of filters n pumps) to choose from, fish , ferts , Arowana , fish food , many types of plants, ferns and mosses...oh btw mrs Toh is so energetic, never stop working :Shocked: 

Second would be NA, Colourful and Y618(Thats Aquarium)
for NA its the best place to get your lightsets, chillers , filters and pumps at a affordable and good prices also...i love his diy lightset with reflectors :Grin: 

Colourful for his Giant Cardinal tetras, exotic plants and shrimps
talked to the uncle in hokkien and praise his planted tanks...you will get more cheaper price :Grin: 

Y618, mosses n shrimps...

thirdly for me would be Seaview...really love the supermarket concept...
big spacious store for you to browse around...best prices for bulk purchase 
of fish(100pcs)...

cheers
troyz :Wink:

----------


## nohomeleave

For me, C328 for convenience (just 1 bus ride from door-step to door-step). Like their range of equipment and plants. It's like a hang out place when I need to combine retail and fish therapy. If I had wheels, would like to go to Seaview and Serangoon North more often! Guess if I had real insomnia issues, and transport was avaliable, Polyart would be my choice for its 24 hr concept (though have not gone there past public transport hours).

----------


## Mudskipper

Being in the North, I must say that as much as I love C328 and NA...they are too far for me. I'm fortunate that we have Y618 here but lately, I found a place called KS Aquatic in Yishun (Chong Pang area) that is very convenient for me (can take bus there and back, no need to walk as far as I do for Y61 :Cool:  and their prices are all right. 

It's family run, been there for a long time and I just spent a bunch of money there on driftwood...I was looking for small ones and their prices are great. Nice people, from the Auntie to the young guy who works there. Only one I cannot understand is this China girl who speaks a type of mandarin that I just cannot get...very chee-chee-chor-chor-sha-sha...don't know what she's saying. But then again, I can't ever seem to understand the China folks when they talk. In spite of that, she is very helpful in her own way and when I really cannot understand what she says, she asks another of the girls (I think she is part of the family who owns it) to explain. Then they all laugh at me. Oh well. 

They also stock a lot of ceramic and plastic ornaments...bought a bunch of the ceramic tube things for my wild bettas...and the fish LOVE them. Cheap some more!!!

----------


## ouuuigh

CRShaven For shrimps
C328 for plants and fishes (i dont really buy anything there i just find those exotic fishes which is suitable for my tank den i buy)
Qianhu for fish and other items 
Midori for wild betta

----------


## kelvin

For me, I prefer to just shop among the few popular hangouts: NA, C328, Polyart, Seaview. each has their own appeal. So it's quite hard to really choose one as the favourite.  :Grin:

----------


## jiajuen900

erm mine would be NA and biotope.

Could anyone reccomend LFS for rare and exotic fish?

----------


## seanang168

Hi is C328 and Polyart at the same block? They are different shops right?

----------


## ltsai

Same 328 block.

Polyart is opened for 24 hours.

C328 is the shop closes to the coffee shop. The "auntie" shop that is commonly known in the local forums.

----------


## jiajuen900

C328 = clementi florist and aquarium its the one further towards the right. Same block as polyart, actually just next to eaxh other.

----------


## jonas83

My preference is NA, cause nowadays the things cheaper than C328.

----------


## ameenuksg

Hi, Everyone I am new here ! Can anyone tell me where are Colorful located ?

Appreciate your help everyone.

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

A search in the LFS directory right at the top will give you the details. It is opposite Thomson Medical Centre.

----------


## Fuzzy

and 2 shops away from NA.

I like NA, Colourful, C328 and Polyart.

----------


## fotoudavid

I like all LFS so long price are not far off and treat their live stocks well.

----------


## Davidchi

for me C328 and Y618. y618 uncle live in jurong as sometimes anything i need to order i can collect in jurong area

----------


## broken arrow

Seaview at jalan kayu cheap n wide range of product

----------


## griffinkid

C328 and Y618. A one stop fish shop!

----------


## sky123

Clementi 328 bcuz near my house  :Very Happy:

----------


## coolgear101

shoal haven which sells a lot of nice discus

----------


## coolgear101

> shoal haven which sells a lot of nice discus


Just an update. Shoal Haven has closed down already.

----------


## oiishi

C328.Near to my house

----------


## toe_toe7

C328 for accessories, medicine, and foods..reasonable price most of the time..  :Smile: ..for livestocks, no preference..anywhere as long as got nice, healthy and reasonably priced fish..

----------


## dnsfpl

the biggest problem for c328 is they are closed on sunday  :Crying:

----------


## barmby

But they don close on normal Public Holiday. Only they close on Sundays and CNYs

----------


## andythiam

seaview at jalan kayu very economical. Almost everythings have & go discount.

----------


## iaintay

Sam yick @ parkway parade for customer service and not their price. I am english speaking though i am a chinese. Most LFS i went like C328, NA, Colourful all speak chinese to me  :Sad: 

Plants @ C328 and colourful

Any place around east to get solid colouration of A grades CRS/CBS?? Hopefully in east. Hardly any chance to go down NA, colourful or C328.

But still. I like Colourful. Happy with the moss quantity and quality at a perfect price. $15 for a fissiden on a small DW, looks matured (not an expert in it.)

----------


## apisto31

Im another Seaview fan since I relocated at Sengkang. Though prices wise, I'd vote for NA but not really far off Seaview since they offer some discounts.
Plants wise, most of mine were gotten from Seaview as they have nice variety of plants there too.

----------


## paranoid

OT bit

Colourful is moving from current place
The boss told me move to clementi area 
Today I went there he was doing packing already 
I think very soon move house Liao
Dunno if have clearance sale for moss & CRS? :Grin:

----------


## midniteguy

i would pick C328 cuz the staff there are nice and frenly and they have a lot of things instock in their shop.

----------


## midniteguy

oh ya, i like the one in chinatown cuz they got bring in some rare stuff  :Very Happy:

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

yeah moving to the market opposite West Coast Plaza.... hahaha quite near to C328... maybe about 5km? 

Edit: Google map says 1.7KM!!! woot!




> OT bit
> 
> Colourful is moving from current place
> The boss told me move to clementi area 
> Today I went there he was doing packing already 
> I think very soon move house Liao
> Dunno if have clearance sale for moss & CRS?

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

Personally I used to visit, Y918, C328, NA and colourful... since I moved and due to work commitment... I only visit C328, NA and colourful.... and now since colourful is moving to so near C328... guess I will stop visiting NA...

oh yeah there is green chapter at C354 too.... I like their Borneo Wild tools.... I must say they are very well made at an affordable price!!! they are having a great promotion now!!! Buy any 1 pc of BorneoWild tools worth S$60 or more, and get a Pinsette , a Pro Pinsette OR a sand flattender free!!

$190 - Get a Special Tools Set comprising of WAVE/SPRING/BEAK Cutters and enjoy 20% Discount with a SAND FLATTENER Free!!! (Usual Price S$289.00)


I got myself a spring cutter! works wonder on lawn trimming and tight places!

I bought most of my plants from colourful, and their shrimp prices are competitive.... and ferts from NA... so maybe next time need to get ferts from either C328, colourful or Green chapter...

----------


## shearerkk

Jus received an sms from Colourful's uncle yesterday....

"Colourful Tropical Aquarium have alrdy started at Clementi West Street 2 (I think it is 21), Blk 721 #01-132, near West Coast Plaza. There will be offer for all and a buffet on 5th Dec Sunday, please do come down and visit us!"

So for those who can make it.. dont miss it!!

----------


## adam251

C328 is my favourite shop .... most probably had "bumped" into some of you while I'm there considering the walking space is small..hehehe

----------


## madi

who have new address for Colourful?
by the way, i'm from JB.. any LFS around mrt station (within walking distance)...

----------


## 3inone

i like NA and Seaview. but i find that going NA is quite pressurizing cause the uncle, father of the owner i think, looks so grumpy all the time. especially when i take my time to consider what to get.

seaview's staffs always very helpful imo. and they got a great variety of items. however, i find that some stuffs they sell may not be the cheapest. while a good number of plants/fish is cheap, there are some which is more ex than outside. and some plants they sell are "terrestrial" according to some forumers here.


madi, if u from JB, try NA lor. i think 1km walk from the MRT  :Very Happy:  
cant help u much cause i only visit these 2  :Very Happy:

----------


## barmby

Boon Keng MRT outside there is one..

----------


## madi

my trop yesterday dont have time to go any LFS...
next week will try again.. hahaaa
now still planning which LFS want to go...

----------


## Robogobi

That old LFS near the chinatown wet market one.

----------


## jo77

> Seaview for their equipments and maintaneous products (cheapest so far i can find)
> Colourful for their shrimps and plants. (Shrimps are the cheapest so far but plants a bit ex)
> 
> Anybody can recommend a cheap and good LFS in the East that sell good grade CRS? I live in the pasir ris, quite inconvential to go down to Thomson or C328 for CRS. Understand that Pasir ris farmway there got some supplier selling CRS but just normal grade only.


 
You tried CRS Haven in Tampines? They have better grades shrimps but their shrimps are not on the cheap side.

----------


## rainboy

I like
Seaview - spacious, good variety, good service, rustic environment, free parking.
C328 - cheap, good variety (if you don't mind the cramp shop), good service (if you can get them).
NA - near my home, good service, cheap (for some items).

----------


## ivanlua

I like seaview too. There is a variety of plants there.

----------


## ivanlua

Seaview Has Many discounts too.

----------


## Liam96144

sorry, i'm new in this forum. I'm not familiar with the abbreviations.
What is "NA" and where is it located? thanks in advance  :Smile:

----------


## vinz

NA = Nature Aquarium. See our Fish Shop Directory, it's one of the forums.

----------


## lonelobo

hi may i know which shop sells cheap and good ornaments?

----------


## barmby

I think both Y618 and C328 offers good range

----------


## eddy planer

Hi folks,

For me, Fwu Hae Pet Shop, which managed by father and son The Quek has been becoming my favourite spot as they have been consistency supply two pails of big fat black crickets for my 12 fatties weekly without fail.

They also supply big nanas to keep my fatties happy and beautify my palu tanks, too!

To all critter lovers, your frogs will never go hungry if you get its fresh supply from there!

----------


## doggiefei

Seaview. Very supermarket-like with lots of space to walk unlike most of the other hdb block shops I've been to. Lots of fishes, accessories, plants and prices are very good aespecially with many items on 10-15% discounts.

----------


## sungod666

C328 for me, i live in the west. C328 is a corner unit connected to a huge carpark behind, easy to load and unload big items, ample parking. Oh ya, they are always overwhelmed. business is really godd at C328. 2nd choice is always Polyart. service tip top, you tell them what you want and the get it for you, save you the hassle of looking high and low.

----------


## PureSpiritz

Hi everyone, 
Wanna know where is seaview ? 
Thanks.

----------


## lonelobo

> Hi everyone, 
> Wanna know where is seaview ? 
> Thanks.


its in jalan kayu 
2 Seletar West Farmway 2
798098
6482 0733

----------


## guppyboy

Where is te location of seaview?

----------


## vinz

Hello.... the answer is right before your post.

----------


## 3inone

Hilarious  :Very Happy:

----------


## lonelobo

lol and i posted the answer

----------


## jjoesg

Hello brothers,
Is Seaview open during Sundays & Public Holidays?

----------


## seanang168

> Hi folks,
> 
> For me, Fwu Hae Pet Shop, which managed by father and son The Quek has been becoming my favourite spot as they have been consistency supply two pails of big fat black crickets for my 12 fatties weekly without fail.
> 
> They also supply big nanas to keep my fatties happy and beautify my palu tanks, too!
> 
> To all critter lovers, your frogs will never go hungry if you get its fresh supply from there!


 Hi where is this pet shop??

----------


## seanang168

> Hello brothers,
> Is Seaview open during Sundays & Public Holidays?


I believed they are opened daily. I last went on good Friday

----------


## jjoesg

Hello Bros,

Thanks for the reply.

----------


## jjoesg

Ya Bro,

Polyart has very high std of service and they are opened 24hrs. The staffs are very friendly and accomodate to all your needs.
Any bros here can give me info, know where can I buy beautiful Discus but with reasonable pricing? I meant in the Western Part of Singapore.

----------


## ciaossu

Sigh, i really want to visit seaview but it's really too inaccessible for me. i live in the west >.<. anyway, my all time favourite LFS is C328 for fish and stuff, will go to GC for wood and rock.

----------


## dialow

Hi Ciaossu,

May I know where is GC? I personally think that Seaview is not that cheap even with discounts. I got some products in Pasir Ris fish farm cheaper than those quoted in Seaview, even with discounts (no doubt Seaview has a wide variety). For easterners, you can take a drive down Pasir Ris farmway. You may get some bargains from those smaller shops. Can try OTF too

----------


## ciaossu

Hi dialow, GC is located at clementi. you might want to google it, green chapter midori. awww, pasir ris is too far for me, i stay in the west. the nearest fish farm is qianhu but qianhu products is expensive t.t

----------


## Jianyuan

any bros knows the opening hours of colorful? tried my luck last sunday only to see it closed.

----------


## TOFU

Amk711, too far to go farm  :Very Happy:

----------


## xeneryx

C328 !! cheap and good. Alot of variety!
I recently begin going the small lfs beside roxy square facing katong. Cox near my house!

----------


## y26tan18

C328 the shop owners/ attendants...very steady de. I dunno how they do it. They don't seems to get kan chiong or flustered. Just relax relax serve customers. And its not like there is no service either...

And yes its one of my favorites right now. Found out about the place through here =D

----------


## takaco

East side got any good LFS ?

----------


## barmby

If I will to stay in the east, i will go sam and pets. http://www.samspet.com.sg/contact-us.html

and hey.. east side has got loads of fish farms in pasir ris.

----------


## hardric

Sam & Pets has beautiful tanks but expensive. Still looking for a decent LFS in the east, but not pasir ris. I tried to explore the one in Roxy, but it was closed. maybe I was too early.

----------


## takaco

> Sam & Pets has beautiful tanks but expensive. Still looking for a decent LFS in the east, but not pasir ris. I tried to explore the one in Roxy, but it was closed. maybe I was too early.



from other fourm
Darwin at bedokn Bedok blk 416 there got two lfs. Price ok. But limited choice as small shop only. Or Go Tampiness blk 201D also hv. I think shop named K and K something.( but dunno which one is good  :Sad: 


jalan basar also got one shop not bad opposite the theif market behide the 7 11

----------


## takaco

Anyone been to stone aquarium and aquarium location @ geylang?

----------


## chumzhujun

I live in amk,so the choice is very limted. I always goes to those market little aquarium fish shop for basic and I goes to pet boutique for fauna and Flora. But it is expensive for students.

----------


## nickel

C328 is good range for equipment.

For those near Serangoon, Petmart may be more practical for branded stuff.

----------


## KITTY

Hi bros, I intend to set up my 2ft planted tank , any recommendations on nice n cheap tanks, plant advanced soil and canister filters? I went to seaview but tanks variety not much, help advanced soil quite cheap, ard 31 bucks before discount. Any bro use this substrate before?

----------


## barmby

Darwin (Bedok) not bad. And good makan if you go in the evening. Stone Aquarium (Sin Ming) is very much into monster fishes. Petmart (Serangoon) is good hunting ground too.

----------


## Lucrado

You can consider Yunfeng Aquarium(Block 824) & SuperStar Aquarium (Block 481)At tampines.
Being a tampines resident,i tend to go these two shops haha.

CrsHaven is located nearby as well  :Wink:

----------


## guppee

> Anyone been to stone aquarium and aquarium location @ geylang?


Hi, where is this "aquarium location @geylang"?

----------


## seanang168

Sam pets is one of the most expensive store I have come across. I usually venture to pasir ris fishfarm to get new fishes.

----------


## seanang168

Hi international tropical fish has quite good collections of fish tank on display. It is located in deep end of pasir ris farmway. To walk in takes about 30 mins from main road

----------


## KITTY

superstar service is good but rthaer find their stuff abit expensive. went to sams and pet and got my crsytal tank for 98bucks. wonder if its expensive? 5mm crystal tank 2ft

----------


## Shrimpong

After almost 1 year and 6 months. Its still C328, Seaview, Y618. 

These LFS have 1 thing in common - their prices are attractive and they have good range/stock of products be it fishes/shrimps or equipment. 

Am just wondering why aren't any LFS in the east side adhere to this business model because to me it clearly works.  :Smile: 

I look forward to the day where we have a LFS in the east side that can give this 3 LFs good competition and have the people from the west coming all the way to the east side instead.  :Smile:

----------


## takaco

> After almost 1 year and 6 months. Its still C328, Seaview, Y618. 
> 
> These LFS have 1 thing in common - their prices are attractive and they have good range/stock of products be it fishes/shrimps or equipment. 
> 
> Am just wondering why aren't any LFS in the east side adhere to this business model because to me it clearly works. 
> 
> I look forward to the day where we have a LFS in the east side that can give this 3 LFs good competition and have the people from the west coming all the way to the east side instead.


strongly agree with you

----------


## premierdrums

I live in the east too, and sam' s pets and aquarium is a little expensive but their fishes are healthy, the water' s clean and worth the money.... I would recommend Lake View Aquarium @ Eunos Crescent, cheap, healthy fishes.

----------


## hardric

Been there to lake view aquarium @ eunos crescent. I was looking for a small fan to cool my aquarium down & when i asked them for a fan, they gave me a "are you sure you are in the correct place" look. Very old school type of aquarium. Don't expect shrimps. Just fish.

----------


## premierdrums

I guess they are a retro sort of lfs... I went there to try to sell off my L002s and he offered me $1 each... he thought they were the same as those in the styrofoam box of common plecos he has.. but really, he doesnt house rays or planted aquariums but the prices there are a bargain. :Well done:

----------


## takaco

Singapore got sell _live brine_ shrimp ?

----------


## Fish_Demon

C328 is the shop that i visit frequently. Got plenty of accessories with reasonable price.

----------


## marimo

I stay at tiong bahru
I grew up at chinatown
Wong LFS used to be the only aquarium i go when i was a kid, they have a lot of things there, marine, fresh, hamster, now they have another outlet there for arowana

There are 3 aquarium at tiong bahru, they are all friendly folks, the bigger one is Wuhu , they have more on tropical fish, not so much on shrimps and plants

Within walking distance there is east ocean at Havelock behind tiong bahru plaza, quite a variety of supplies, tanks, setups, shrimps
Been once and finding chance to go back to explore. Seems like the things higher priced. I think last time is at henderson road?

Then usually i go to C328, to both shops for like any supplies i may need all together. the variety of plants are alot but i think the mini fissden sort in small container are over priced above $10

If need livestock shrimps, i will go to C354 GC as they are in clean water and fed with good stuff.

Thats all .. the rest of good LFS are too far away.

----------


## D|n0

for maintainence and accessories will be seaview...walking distance....

for oddballs will be NKS at kovan

----------


## jamesneo

My favourite LFS and will drop by if by pass there:

West - C328, Colorful and Green Chapter
North - Y618
East - Pasir Ris Farm, Seletar West Farmway (if buying in bulk)

----------


## barmby

Please support Stone Aquarium. Dear friend angus is there.

----------


## takaco

> Please support Stone Aquarium. Dear friend angus is there.


 http://stonesaquarium.blogspot.com/

----------


## Ark

Mine will be c328, small in shop size but they have whatever things you wants. Cheer

----------


## Solasido

My favorite LFS:

Yishun Central (many varieties of fish)
Yishun 618
Clementi 328
SeaView Seletar Farm Way (fish price is not so cheap, but there are plenty of plants/accessories)

----------


## hencpu

I'm fairly new in this hobby, but so far my favorite is C328 & Polyart due to price & convenience.  :Grin: 
But I like GC too, the boss is friendly that I always see him chatting with customers. One time he shared some tips & advice with me for almost an hour. His stocks looks really healthy too.

----------


## reiner09

i like C328 because it is reputable and really sells a great variety of equipment,floras and faunas.. and best of all is that they give good discounts..i went there today and was suppose to pay 54 for everything instead i only paid 45 and if you are a regular and mrs toh recognises you you might get even more discounts?..what do you think..

GC also not bad..uncle roland is friendly and willing to give advise..best of it, is the promotions there..

----------


## takaco

Anyone been to LFC near telok kurau secondary school ?

----------


## ZanPBB

> oh ya, i like the one in chinatown cuz they got bring in some rare stuff


What do you mean by rare stuff? Exotic fishes? 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## RenesisTurbo

Before I got married,used to frequent Wu Hu at Tiong Bahru as I was staying there.Frequented Seaview for my mainstay fishes (platies).Will also go C328 and Wong Aquarium at Chinatown.

Used to get from Qian Hu in the early days but a big strain on my wallet and stopped buying from there.

Now married and live in Woodlands,not much fish shops so have to go Y618 or Seaview.

----------


## antjoey1122

I had not been to C328, from all the bros descriptions sound like it is legendary, so far my frequent joint is Y618, same as RenesisTurbo, I live in Woodlands not much choices.

Every Sunday, when my girl went tuition, I even go to M304 - Aquaria Exotica, once a while. Owner is very foul temper, but fish I bought there are really hardy. I wonder why.

But so far best experience I have is A233 - 181 Aquarium, owner is a cheerful fellow and I think he himself is an enthusiast as well. I will go there whenever I visited my mother-in law.


Disclaimer: I added all the alphabet (I think refer to location) and number (should be block) myself without the proper consensus, so hope I do not go against any rules in the forum. Cheers! :Laughing:

----------


## vinz

C328 and Y618 codes are not unique to AQ. Used widely among SG hobbyists. But try not to create new ones... not easy to decipher and not used by other hobbyists. Just to keep things nice and simple for everyone to read. Reading your post, most of us are probably scratching our heads, which ones you are referring to, if we're not familiar with those LFS.

By the way, you guys know we have an LFS Map right? It's in the menu bar right at the top.

----------


## antjoey1122

> C328 and Y618 codes are not unique to AQ. Used widely among SG hobbyists. But try not to create new ones... not easy to decipher and not used by other hobbyists. Just to keep things nice and simple for everyone to read. Reading your post, most of us are probably scratching our heads, which ones you are referring to, if we're not familiar with those LFS.
> 
> By the way, you guys know we have an LFS Map right? It's in the menu bar right at the top.


Hi Vincent,

Thanks for the protocol. Sure will stick by it. Luckily I put disclaimer. Cheers!

----------


## x3FairyTail

My favourite LFS in the East 
1) Superstar Aquarium( Boss is very knowledgeable and helpful in assisting)

Central
1)GC Chapter/F&M(Can find lot of spare part for Filter)

West
C328(Lot of fishes,plant and etc to find there) 

 :Smile:

----------

